# help, I need to have endoscopy



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Hi all. I just found out that I need to have an endoscopy because an ultrasound showed an enlarged liver but doc is also concerned about an ulcer.I've never had one before and don't know what to expect. Is there any type of prep for it ahead of time? Also I saw someone mention they use demerol, last time I was at the emergency room they gave me 4 doses of demerol through an iv for pain and I didn't have any effect from it at all, no relief and no nothing, it was like they never gave it to me. Doc said maybe I'm desensitized from it due to being on percocet 5mg daily.I don't have the test scheduled yet, waiting for doc office to call me with the date. but I am really nervous because I don't have any clue what it is all about other than they stick a tube down your throat. Do they knock you out, just sedate you,or jsut what??? Also do I need to have my husband miss work to drive me home/be there? We can't really afford that since we just bought a house. Please help.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

As far as having your husband miss work is concerned, maybe you could have a friend or relative go with you instead, if necessary.


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

My mom was awake for hers, I was completely knocked out. Some doctors are against the complete sedation.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

I wonder if those doctors that are against sedation have ever had the procedure done on them?


----------



## kota (May 21, 2002)

Did not feel a thing!! Woke up in the recovery room and realized it was over!!


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

Hi: I had one in March and was so frightened I thought i wouldn't go through with it; well, it was a breeze; there is no prep other than not eating after a certain time or eating just a little bit. If you talk to them(like I did), explain to them that you would prefer something besides Demerol; I got Versed and Fentanyl; they took me in the room, had me swallow something to numb the gag reflex (they can also use a spray) and boom, I was gone; I wasn't out cold but it didn't matter because I was so sedated I had no idea what they were doing and didn't care. I went to recovery with no after-effects. they keep you in recovery for a little bit to make sure you are okay and then you leave with the person who brought you. Of course you can't drive so you must have someone bring you. Good luck.


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I had mine at the same time as the colonoscomy. They gave me a little shot in the IV and I woke up when it was over. Wouldn't have it any other way! We are the patient and should be able to select the type of pain therapy we want. If my doctors aren't cooperative I find a new one. I am in too much pain everyday to deal with excessive pain from the tests too.Paige


----------



## devorahb14 (Jan 13, 2002)

I just had a endoscopy yesterday. I was really nervous and was in alot of pain since i have alot of acid in my stomach. My GI doctor was really nice and she even told me that she had the procedure done on herself since she wanted to know how if felt. Now, that's what I call an understanding doctor!! Don't worry about the endoscopy, my throat was numbed and I was really sedated so I didn't really feel anything during the test. However, now I feel a little sore.Best of Luck!


----------



## Linda Jane (May 14, 2002)

My husband had an endoscope at the Mayo Clinic in Arizona in April. Like everyone else, he was very anxious, mostly about being sedated because he can not tolerate the medication well and takes a long time to recover. He discussed it with the attending nurse, then the physician and they agreed to do the endo with just the numbing throat spray. He told my husband that in most other countries no sedation is used, just in the US where everyone wants to be drugged. This greatly relieved my husband and he said the couple of minutes of discomfort was well worth feeling normal (with just a minor sore throat) immediately after the proceedure. When I was taken into the recovery room I was shocked at how alert and well he was. He couldn't wait to get out and get ice cream! Don't worry, it is not as bad as we all think it will be and it will be a great diagnostic tool for your doctors.


----------

